# Cold air intake



## The long rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, I would like to buy a cold air intake for my 07 Frontier 4.0 V6 i have looked at enough to know I need help. I kinda like the K&N 77-6014kp.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

The long rider said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to buy a cold air intake for my 07 Frontier 4.0 V6 i have looked at enough to know I need help. I kinda like the K&N 77-6014kp.


Nice product, I'm sure. I went with the aFe Magnum Force Stage II. Originally, it was on my '05 Frontier V6, and now it's on my '07 Frontier V6. Great product! And, it cost me about $185 delivered. And, took about 30 minutes to install.

Here it is on my '05...




















Jack Phelps, another fine member here, has some dyno results, and comments as well on this product. If I am not mistaken, it was talking to him back in 2005, that prompted me to go with the aFe.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone try out the NISMO cold air intake that courtseynissan is selling off their site? I was just wondering because I was looking at something different than my stock one.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

joefrontier said:


> Anyone try out the NISMO cold air intake that courtseynissan is selling off their site? I was just wondering because I was looking at something different than my stock one.


I have it and I love it. Got it from a e-Bay Nissan dealer for $240.
n


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Centurion said:


> I have it and I love it. Got it from a e-Bay Nissan dealer for $240.
> n



Have you noticed a MPG or HP increase? Is there a sound change in the engine how that you have it installed?

I'm just curious about these cold air intakes since I have never installed one and have left all my cars with their OEM intakes on.


I have read Jack Phelps columns on his web site and they talk about the performance and mpg increase with the aFe. However, I saw the Nissmo one and would like to stick with OEM parts as much as possible.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats what my next purchase may be. With the cost of gas here $1.20 a litre, I want to get as much fuel economy as I can. Is there a drastic improvement with thr OEM one. also, how much does it change the sound. I already have a dual exhaust installed, and that supposed to help with mileage and horsepower as well


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

joefrontier said:


> Have you noticed a MPG or HP increase? Is there a sound change in the engine how that you have it installed?
> 
> .


No increase in MPG, sound dose increase and I got a power increase but only after I added a JBA cat-back. Not saying the NISMO is the best out there as they seem to have more or less similar gains but I like the looks.


----------



## Irongrave (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm running the volant intake and using a scan gauge seems like it has the lowest intake air temp about 10* above out side air temp. Its a PITA to install but worth it IMO.


----------



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

Im looking at putting on an intake on my frontier.

thinking of this one: Nissan Frontier Cold Air Intake - NISMO OFF-ROAD 4.0L V6 GAS FI | 2005 2006

or this one: 2005-2008 Nissan Frontier Nismo Cold Air Intake

any tips? are they easy to install?


----------



## trainwreck (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a k&n filter, (didnt want to spend the money, I'm cheap). I love it! It has a great sound and a lil power and torque increase, not to sure about gas. I beat on mine HARD!


----------



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

trainwreck said:


> I have a k&n filter, (didnt want to spend the money, I'm cheap). I love it! It has a great sound and a lil power and torque increase, not to sure about gas. I beat on mine HARD!


so that replaces the factory air filter right? how often do you have to change the new filter?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The thing to remember about many of these cloth type filters is that while they may offer less restriction, they also don't do as good a job of filtering as the original Nissan filter. Personally, I would rather sacrifice a little, high-end power and not have dirt and dust being sucked into my engine. The other thing is that if the filter is oil-coated, the oil can contaminate the MAS hotwire, which will throw off the accuracy and the ability of the ECM to judge exactly how much air is entering the engine...Just food for thought...


----------



## trainwreck (Aug 6, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> The thing to remember about many of these cloth type filters is that while they may offer less restriction, they also don't do as good a job of filtering as the original Nissan filter. Personally, I would rather sacrifice a little, high-end power and not have dirt and dust being sucked into my engine. The other thing is that if the filter is oil-coated, the oil can contaminate the MAS hotwire, which will throw off the accuracy and the ability of the ECM to judge exactly how much air is entering the engine...Just food for thought...


I never have to replace my new filter. Just wash and reoil it every 30k i think. I do it more often since its been perty dry and lots of wheeling.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

trainwreck said:


> I never have to replace my new filter. Just wash and reoil it every 30k i think. I do it more often since its been perty dry and lots of wheeling.


I never said anything about having to replace the aftermarket cloth filters. I said the oil contaminates the MAS hotwire and that they also let more dirt into the engine.

As far as saving money by never having to replace the aftermarket type, cloth filters:

Nissan air filters are about $15 each and last about 30,000 miles (maybe longer if you do a lot of highway driving...I replace mine about every 45000-50000 miles). Figuring the cost of the "cold air kit" and the "service kit" to clean and oil the filter, at how many miles does it take to gain a price advantage over simply replacing the $15 Nissan filter every 30K? 

A $200 "cold air kit" can buy you about 13 genuine Nissan air filters...or, about 400,000 miles worth of Nissan air filters (assuming you change them every 30,000 miles). That's not including the cost of the service kits. The truck will likely be in the junkyard or passed on to someone else before you ever start seeing any money savings of not having to replace the cold air kit's air filter.


----------



## yardsale (Apr 27, 2008)

My truck has a cold air intake and it didn't cost me a nickel. The stock air system draws cold air from inside the wheel liner away from the engine bay unlike the after market systems.


----------



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

Just do the air box mod and a k&n drop in filter. Sounds better, You can feel the low end and high end gains. cost is 40 for the filter(LIFETIME) and 10 for a cleaning kit that will last you like 10 services. The cold air mod is FREE!! There thats cheaper than the factory paper filters..!


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

*AIR BOX MOD or CAI KIT*



XE_KING said:


> Just do the air box mod and a k&n drop in filter. The cold air mod is FREE!! There thats cheaper than the factory paper filters..!


:newbie:

What is the air box mod? I have an 07 LE KC w/ 7/70 warranty. Does this void the warranty, or will a NISMO set-up maintain warranty?


----------



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

I have not looked at the second gens. and Im not sure about warranty. It basically involvs removing any and all boxes and resinators from your air intake system. I thought that the new nismo's came with an intake?
I took all connecting hoses and plugged them with expantion pluggs... also I used a dremmel to male slatts in the bottom of my air box(cut between the ribbs)..


----------

